# Contract for home insemination



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi everyone


We are trying to conceive again after I had a mc in Apiril. One positive thing is we only found out about the change in the law with regard to CP 2 weeks after I conceived the 1st time so my dp and I tied the knot 2 weeks ago and I got my 2 peaks (using the cbfm) on Tuesday and Wednesday. We did home AI on both days, we are being helped by a good friend. I know that now, fingers crossed I get pregnant and carry to term,  my DP  can go straight onto the birth certificate. I wondered if anyone has needed a contract stating that the conception was AI. 


Many thanks and best wishes


Andrea


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i think the cp is all you need but natgamble will be able to confirm


----------

